# Drummer wanted - Niagara Region



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Unfortunately our current drummer has decided to focus his time on the upcoming stock racing season and we need to find his replacement. 

The Retromatics, have been together in various guises for years. We're in that 40's - 50's age group and focus on fun and entertainment. We're not afraid to "suit up" for given events or songs and we aim to keep the dance floor filled. We love our 70's rock but also include good solid tunes from all decades - right up to the Sheepdogs and Black Keys.

If anyone is, or knows of a good, level-headed drummer looking to add 3 or 4 gigs a month to his schedule them please drop me a line.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2015)

check kijiji. there's apparently quite a few to choose from in the st cat's area.
http://www.kijiji.ca/b-artists-musicians/st-catharines/drummer/k0c2l80016


----------

